# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  krępujący problem

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Od dłuższego czasu mam problem w wypróżnianiem sie pomimo ze robie to nawet dwa razy dziennie nie  czuję sie wypróżniony  do tego bardzo czeste gazy  które sa strasznie juz krepujące  zdarza sie ze po tych gazach mam poprostu brudna bieliznę  nie wiem jak temu zaradzic ? dodatkowym problemem jest to ze  czasami strasznie swedza mnie okolice odbytu i sam odbyt  co to moze byc ? czy powodem moich problemów moze byc rozlany za dziecka wyrostek ?? pomocy

----------


## dosia

Może po prostu masz jakieś robaki? Poczytaj trochę forów o tasiemcach.

----------


## Kuba007

Tak, idź do lekarza, powiedz o wszystkim i zrób badania na pasożyty, które mogą powodować niedrożność.

----------

